# Lederverarbeitung auf 440



## Deep Space (23. März 2009)

Derzeit stehe ich auf 435. Die letzten Muster sind alle 425 - und in grüner Schrift. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen weiteren Skillpunkt, wie ich inzwischen feststellen musste, sind daher nicht allzu rosig.... und kosten einen Haufen schweres boreanisches Leder (und Hunderte an Leben).

Weil es offenbar weder Muster auf den Stufen 430 oder 435 gibt, wollte ich fragen, wie man am besten auf 440 gelangt.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. März 2009)

Also zwischen 425 und 440 gibt es wirklich nichts. Schau einfach mal in der Datenbank hier auf Buffed welche Muster auf 425 du noch nicht hast. Ich denke nicht jedes Muster wird "Grün" sein was auf 425 ist. Ist bei anderen Berufen ja auch so.

http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/profession/165


----------



## MrBrowni (24. März 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also zwischen 425 und 440 gibt es wirklich nichts. Schau einfach mal in der Datenbank hier auf Buffed welche Muster auf 425 du noch nicht hast. Ich denke nicht jedes Muster wird "Grün" sein was auf 425 ist. Ist bei anderen Berufen ja auch so.
> 
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/profession/165



schau mal hier:Berufeguide


----------



## Golfyarmani (20. April 2009)

Ich habe meine Skillpunkte mit dem Armschienenverbesserungen bis ca 335 dann musste ich 6x eine Hosenverbesserung herstellen, damit ich auf 340 kam. Waren zwar teuer Skillpunkte, aber  nun konnte ich mir meinen Umhang herstellen.


----------



## Frozzi (21. April 2009)

Golfyarmani schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Skillpunkte mit dem Armschienenverbesserungen bis ca 335 dann musste ich 6x eine Hosenverbesserung herstellen, damit ich auf 340 kam. Waren zwar teuer Skillpunkte, aber  nun konnte ich mir meinen Umhang herstellen.




also erstens ist der Thread schon einen Monat alt und ich glaube bisdahin hat er das schon lange 
und zweitens will er nicht von 335 ondern von 435 wissen....

lesen bildet.....


----------



## Nightwraith (22. April 2009)

Da er von Armschienenverbesserungen redet war es wohl nur ein Tippfehler, und er meinte 435.
Lesen bildet...


----------



## Golfyarmani (23. April 2009)

Ja, es ist ein Tippfehler meine 435


----------



## Redstorm (23. Juni 2009)

zuviele arktische pelze ?


----------



## Nightwraith (25. Juni 2009)

Ja, 450 braucht sauviele arktische Pelze, und damit entweder seeeeehr viel Zeit oder n Haufen Kohle..


----------



## noizycat (28. Juni 2009)

Die paar Punkte waren wirklich teuer, hab da auch nur mit den Pelzen geskillt ... andererseits gehen die Bein-VZ auch immer weg, von daher bekommt man ja was zurück.

Es lohnt auch, immer ein Auge auf die 2 zu haben, sofern man in ner Hauptstadt ist. Ich habe mich jedenfalls auf alle Ledereianfragen gestürzt. So skillt man nebenbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

